# Ideal Pompano Rig for Surf Fishing



## Rod Buster (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking for suggestions of what in your opinion is an ideal surf rod setup for fishing with sandfleas,shrimp..etc primarily for Pompano. Rod...Reel...Line type and weight.Been fishing our waters for 40 years but have never Pompano fished from the beach. Recently sold my boat ...so looking for options for boatless fishing.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

The ideal one would cast at least 600 yds without the bail having snapped shut.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

10' -12' surf rod, 6000 -7000 class reel , 20lb. mono
I use 12' ugly sticks- I prefer penn reels- I like Trilene big game in solar collector green


----------



## Rod Buster (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I prefer a 9 foot rod with a 5000 size reel. I found that my go to favorite is a 9 foot Ande Tournament surf rod with a Penn 5000 size reel and 30lb braid. It is a lighter weight setup and it will handle any bull red you come across and allows you feel a fight on pompano instead of just winching them in. Easily casts a 4oz pyramid a long way and wont break the bank.


----------

